# OC Riding



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I've ridden the LA to San Diego run a few times and the only part that bugs me is going through Laguna -- with how the PCH gets narrow and heavily trafficked.

Any recos on more comfortable routes through that area? There don't appear to be many good alternatives, but perhaps someone more used to the route can pipe in?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You could cut inland at Newport Beach, making your way to the Back Bay, and follow the bike route along San Diego Creek through Irvine. If you go all the way to the end (where it exits the south side of Windrow Park (at Jeffrey), you can jog west a half-block to Alton, which you follow south to where it crosses Barranca/Muirlands (the street names change at Alton). Head south on Muirlands to La Paz; turn right, crossing I-5, then left on Cabot. Follow Cabot south to what I think is Crown Valley Pkwy (there should be a Home Depot or one of those places to the left). About 1/2 mile south of Crown Valley is a connector road going from Cabot over the train tracks to Camino Capistrano. You can follow Camino Capistrano all the way to PCH (although it does get busy in downtown SJC), or you can get on the bike path that follows San Juan Creek (turn right at La Zanja, left at the "T" on Avenida de la Vista and follow to the cul-de-sac; the bike path is to the right). One caveat--where the bike path reaches PCH, the underpass is often flooded, so you have to go west a block to the traffic light, or if you're feeling stupid, just make a dash across the highway. Coming back is trickier, because just before reaching SJ Creek, you have to swing north on Doheny Park Dr. (which segues into Camino Capistrano), or do something stupid again, like riding the wrong way up PCH (like my bro-in-law and I did; not recommended).


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion -- gonna have to map that one out to see what you're talking about!


----------

